
A yuri visual novel game using Esperanto language released in japan - MNukazawa
http://sukerasparo.com/
======
MNukazawa
Rin is "visitant" girl in other world (from this world).

The other world is can't using this world language (Japanese/English). She
learining "Juliamo" (other world language, like a Esperanto). Ruka (native
girl in other world) to help for leaning.

Through the game, you can truly learn Juliamo.

